# uk touring



## Jefffromtarn (Jan 6, 2008)

hello all going to cornwall . setting off on sat31st . i am looking for somewhere to stay on route overnight exeter near the m5. its a long time since i have been this way and i suspect there are a lot of changes down there thanks in anticipation happy motoring jefffromtarn


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

If you are happy to wild camp, there are plenty of laybys on the A30 after Exeter that are set back from the road.


----------

